# Bennie smiley face



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Bennie is molting rather heavily now. He dropped this little smiley face feather right on my knee. I thought it was cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL! That's adorable! :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL, that is so sweet!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

lol that's priceless! I want one too


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so cute! I'd keep it forever and ever


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's so adorable


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

That is just adorable!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ooooh. Interesting find


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha that's awesome!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd frame that.  You can find those really small tabletop frames at Michaels.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhh feathers. They're so cut when they're little and soft.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Baruch, I taped it in my journal; haven't seen another like it!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lucky! If only my birds can molt happy faces


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

Baruch said:


> Lucky! If only my birds can molt happy faces


Lol! My Snowy will never molt a happy face.  it's so cute!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Baruch said:


> Lucky! If only my birds can molt happy faces


LOL exactly my feelings! 
Mines are more likely to molt grumpy faces these days, which would still be cute but I have no hope of them being so kind and do that.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Mines are more likely to molt grumpy faces these days


This made me giggle hehe:lol:


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*happy face*

I found another happy face feather this morning but it wasn't as clear as the first one. The "eyes" weren't quite as distinct, but it still looked kind of like a face. Once Bennie loses his pearls, I guess I won't find any more feathers like that.
ied:


----------

